# Kromlech previews 28mm jet bike



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Found this over the weekend.



Kromlech said:


> _First intended to be released before Christmas (it is one of flying models I mentioned on our forum long, long ago), but we failed to prepare everything on time._
> 
> _I’m happy I can show it at last._
> _“Iron Shark” Pattern Assault Jetbike._
> _Sculpted by Hamster 52._


I really like these. These should be available for order at Kromlech retailers soon.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

looks awesome


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice find, I can see this model being handy for anyone collecting a Pre-Heresy marine army.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

The guns and grill at the front make it look like an angry fish


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Space Sharks (charcadocians or whatever they were renamed to) bikes!:laugh:


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

normtheunsavoury said:


> The guns and grill at the front make it look like an angry fish


Beat me to it, lol. It really does, it's quite comical.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Nose needs to stick out a bit more, but probably looks better painted.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks more like a BattleFleet Gothic cruiser than a 28mm Jetbike...Although on 2nd look, it could be quite good for looted Ork vehicles...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I like em. I can think of some interesting thing that cold be done with them. Space Sharks jumping to the front tho.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

looks more judge dread than 40k to me


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> looks more judge dread than 40k to me


So... Adeptus Arbites then?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

EmbraCraig said:


> So... Adeptus Arbites then?


no...because they are pussies


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Definately something thats more orky then imperial...


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Definately something thats more orky then imperial...


Got to agree here. The design is more orky, although there is nowhere near enough rivets for an ork contraption.


It would look better removing the engine exhausts and putting the exhaust vent from a landspeeder in place at the rear.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Here is a painted version of the model in question. I don't know if it's just me, but I thought that the model looked better before it was painted. I don't know what it is I don't like about it, maybe it's the choice of colors.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

wonder why they put those exhausts on top of the engine (i assume thats what they are)?
the whole point of a jet is the exhaust is used to propel it forward.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I must say I agree with you B&K, the exhausts on top of the engine do look out of place. There should be a fin there instead. Still I suppose that's easily fixed with a razor saw and then some plasticard, that's if you were inclined to but it in the first place, which I'm not. I guess the reason I don't like it is because I've seen Samael's jetbike and it looks so much better than this.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

looks terrible to me. wouldn't buy. It's not a bad model quality wise, it's just a bad design in general.


----------



## Killystar Gul Dakka (Mar 20, 2011)

That is sexy as hell....I might sell my soul and make some Nob bikers after all (i'm never going to hear the end of this at the shop  ) Any clue on a price range yet?


----------



## ThePublic (Apr 8, 2009)

Um hey folks.... for those that are pissing with the design of the thrusters and such, get over it. I think it is a nice redo of the classic (and lets me field the classic w/ hopefully less complaints!)

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/File:BullockJetCycle.jpg

Pansies? No its more like the whiney little girls that I come down on with my fleet of 20 of these bad boys.

I love being Old Skoolk:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

EPIC fail. Worst model they have put out to date, I hate it. Looks to boxy and/or steampunk for 40k. The painted model looks even worse.

P.S. I don't know why I think it looks steampunky, but it just does to me. Go figure.


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks Crap Sammael of the raven wing has one that is a million times better the one on this thread looks like puke.


----------

